# Book Raffle - In Search of Robert Millar



## eldudino (30 Aug 2009)

I'd recommend this as a read to anyone. Great book. Names into a hat and I'll pick them out when I get back from holiday in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Steve Austin (30 Aug 2009)

me me me !!!


----------



## montage (30 Aug 2009)

Oh go on then


----------



## trustysteed (30 Aug 2009)

ta!


----------



## addictfreak (30 Aug 2009)

I'll give it a go. Chuck my name in!


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 Aug 2009)

My name too please.


----------



## Tynan (30 Aug 2009)

Tynan!


----------



## Panter (31 Aug 2009)

Please


----------



## MrRidley (31 Aug 2009)

Yes please.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (31 Aug 2009)

Me too, please!


----------



## eldudino (31 Aug 2009)

eldudino said:


> I'd recommend this as a read to anyone. Great book. Names into a hat and I'll pick them out when I get back from holiday in a couple of weeks time.



EDIT:

I reckon there'll be enough in the hat by Thursday this week so the draw will take place then.


----------



## eldudino (3 Sep 2009)

And the wiiiiiiiiner iiiiiiissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...............

*Trustysteed*

OM me your details and I'll get it in the post. Might be next week/week after I'm afraid as we're going on holiday and time may a bit tight to get down the PO. 

First loser was Panter, second loser was ComedyPilot, just in case Trustysteed gets so excited that he's won that his head explodes and it needs to be offered to someone else.


----------



## ComedyPilot (6 Sep 2009)

eldudino said:


> And the wiiiiiiiiner iiiiiiissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...............
> 
> *Trustysteed*
> 
> ...



And if Panter get's a sudden case of amnesia and forgets his CC log in then it's mine, all mine, mwhaa, mwhaa.


----------



## trustysteed (14 Sep 2009)

Thanks! Sorry about delay. 

PM sent with details if still available.


----------



## trustysteed (6 Oct 2009)

any news on this book?


----------



## eldudino (7 Oct 2009)

trustysteed said:


> any news on this book?



Yup, I'm sorry but it's still in my draw desk!  I'll get it in the post asap!


----------

